

Ask HN: What is better than Evernote? - X-combinator


======
ainiriand
Regarding your question, you can take a look at Google Keep but I think that
Google is not making a good competitor to Evernote byt itself. The advantage
over Evernote is the Google ecosystem integration.

------
markdleblanc
Where can I download "Paper + Pen" and is it available on Android?

------
grilo79
Paper + Pen

~~~
ainiriand
How exactly you take bookmarks with paper and pen? How can a bookmark taken
with paper and pen be useful? How do you read simplified versions of articles
while taking notes with paper and pen? How do you capture pictures with notes
with paper and pen (unless you draw really really good). And so on...

